# Request Advice - 5.1 / 7.1 speaker placement - Picture Included



## bonuts (Apr 25, 2010)

I've built a new room in the house and will likely move my home theater equipment to it. Can you advise me what you'd do if faced with my room / situation?

I own a 7.1 AV receiver (pioneer elite VSX-54TX - no HDMI but does have 7 inputs)

At the moment I have no way to source 7.1 (guess I would by a bly-ray player with 7 line outputs)

I own front, center and sub speakers.
I own a pair of rear speakers.
I don't currently own another pair of speakers for 7.1

I will want to use for room for watching movies and listening to music.

I am trying to determine what to do about rear speaker placement and whether to install some monoprice in-ceiling speakers for side-rear.

Can you offer your advise please? Thank you. Glynn.











Link...
farm7.staticflickr.com/6055/6432038989_4a2f1d5195_b.jpg


----------



## top_down (Feb 5, 2011)

If you stay with 5.1 your surround speakers should be much further forward; theoretically on the wall next to the sofa and pointing directly to each end of it. Certainly at least move them up to where your question marks are at. Google 5.1 and/or "7.1 speaker setup diagram" and you will find some good images and links to THX layouts. 

Because your sofa isn't against the back wall you are a candidate for 7.1 although the back wall seems a bit far away to put #6 and #7. I went from 5.1 to 7.1 and was kind of underwhelmed; but that may just be me.

If you are up to the challenge of putting ceiling speakers in, I would go for the 8" monoprice jobs that are angled 15 degrees rather than the 6.5". I have the 6.5" units and it is rare that Audyssey will cross them over below 150hz. Ceiling speakers are a compromise regardless - some say too much of one - but I do like the clean look without the additional boxes on stands or hanging on the walls.


----------

